# Pawing for attention



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd like to know if any of you had this problem or are experiencing this now...
Peanut loves to be around people and loves attention. The only problem is that when he is around people that he's comfortable with he paws them/us until we give him the attention. This is not something you can ignore and turn your back to. 
I've held his paw(s), squeezed them, told him "No" firmly, made him sit...
Seems like an easy habit to break, but I can't find the correct discipline. Any suggestions?
Thanks...


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh Lincoln does this all the time.....and gives you those puppy V eyes! ;D

I tell him what a beautiful paw he has...give him some loves and if i need space i tell him to lay down and he goes to his bed. If I'm at a point to give him more loves i have an instant lap dog! 

Sometimes we get "kicked" as we walk if he wants attention....that is a big "discourage" for us. Lol


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

If a child runs into a room and pushes a game into someone's face with "_play with me now_" attitude, we would usually teach him that a better way to get what he wants is to ask politely. 

So, in this case, we could train the dog that simply sitting in front of you, with those beautiful V eyes gets him some play time and perhaps a treat (initially, when getting him to learn that sitting is the equivalent of "please"), while pawing means he will be ignored.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Pawing for attention is about as cute as being knocked to ground when a dog jumps on you for attention. Guests don't find either amusing nor do I. 

I've been working with Nitro (11 weeks old) on both not pawing and not jumping. No doubt there are other methods that work, but I've chosen to use a sharp NO! followed by lavish PRAISE when I get acceptable behavior. The pawing has just about stopped and jumping is beginning to diminsh. His alternative? "Talking" to me to get my attention. Haven't decided if this is a good long term solution or not, but it's working for me at the moment.

No one wants dog prints on their white shirt/blouse, no one wants a paw to catch a thread and rip a garment, no one wants a scratch on their face or arm. Especially guests who are never as forgiving of our dog's behavior as we are.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Very good point Aimless, and just from my observation, if I disallow a behavior and do it fast, I get the vocalization thing you mentioned happening.
I didn't like that either, so I compromised and allowed for less success but steady, IMO. 

The jumping is really hard for a V to stop. If I stop it cold turkey mine will vocalize but not growl or snarl. He will not do that if I phase in the success rate. If he stops jumping 50% less is a big thing for my Sam. Next time I go for 60% and gradually most jumping was eliminated. 

I like the NO instead of getting physical in this case because conditioning the dog to voice instead of physical cues is more valuable in the long run.

My previous dog did very well with commands but he was watching hand movements and body movements instead of voice commands. The instructor proved it. And I had to recondition Tony (Mephisto when he was bad) to voice only commands. It was like starting all over again from sit, down.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Aimless* we are doing the same as you to discourage Pippa's jumping and pawing. She stops but then we get the vocalizations also for attention (which we find annoying). We are trying to ignore when she vocalizes and then praise, praise, praise when she is quiet. If you have found something better that works, please let me know! I find progress to be VERY SLOW....


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We are training "off" for Riley with treats and it seems to be working so far. The problem is so many people LET her jump on them and paw them and say "it's okay!" I want to say, fine, we'll let her jump on you with muddy paws when she's 45lbs... : then tell me it's "okay". She gets SO excited about being petted, I swear her entire body wags, not just her tail... haha. Then comes the whining! I get this if I've been in the bathroom for 5 minutes... as if I've been gone all day. She is so needy! <3


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

when Ruby does the pawing at me I gently push her away, and say "No!" she still does it a bit but nowhere near as much as she used to


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Most dogs will do this if they get what they want. First ask yourself if you or another member of your house invites the dog to paw, jump up or contact you? If so, that is why the dog is pawing because it learned to make contact or paw in this case to get attention. Now, that human behavior needs to stop. The dog should not ever get attention when it asks for attention in that way. Keep up the paw squeezing and reward the dog when he is well behaved only. He is smart and will get the idea quick. Be consistent and patient.


----------

